# Ethernet Compatibility



## Tuckers (Feb 20, 2021)

I purchased the Tivo 4k and I added external storage which has worked flawlessly. However, a few days ago I decided it would be even better if I could add ethernet capability to the T4kS and I purchased this: "UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Ethernet Adapter 10/100/1000 Gigabit Network Converter with USB 3.0 Hub 3 Ports Compatible for Nintendo Switch, Windows Surface Pro, MacBook Air/Retina, iMac Pro, Chromebook, PC." Upon installation I discovered that the ethernet connection worked but the external storage was not working. Does anyone know how I could keep external storage and add ethernet capability?


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

Tuckers said:


> I purchased the Tivo 4k and I added external storage which has worked flawlessly. However, a few days ago I decided it would be even better if I could add ethernet capability to the T4kS and I purchased this: "UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Ethernet Adapter 10/100/1000 Gigabit Network Converter with USB 3.0 Hub 3 Ports Compatible for Nintendo Switch, Windows Surface Pro, MacBook Air/Retina, iMac Pro, Chromebook, PC." Upon installation I discovered that the ethernet connection worked but the external storage was not working. Does anyone know how I could keep external storage and add ethernet capability?


The hub most likely doesn't have enough power, plug the hub to a 5V 2A power brick and see if it works better.


----------



## Tuckers (Feb 20, 2021)

Vm19 said:


> The hub most likely doesn't have enough power, plug the hub to a 5V 2A power brick and see if it works better.


Thanks for the suggestion. I did try and unfortunately no change.


----------



## SleepyD (Mar 6, 2021)

Have you tried a USB C hug? They aren't cheap but that may work. I have tried a UGreen micro usb ethernet adapter for Chromecast with a USB C adapter that worked. A USB C hub I think should be able to provide power to do what you want.


----------



## Tuckers (Feb 20, 2021)

SleepyD said:


> Have you tried a USB C hug? They aren't cheap but that may work. I have tried a UGreen micro usb ethernet adapter for Chromecast with a USB C adapter that worked. A USB C hub I think should be able to provide power to do what you want.


Thanks, that's actually my next step.


----------



## crackers8199 (Dec 9, 2020)

have you gotten this to work? i've tried a micro USB ethernet adapter but it was only 10/100 so there is really no point as my wireless network is faster than that...gigabit would be a game changer though.


----------



## Tuckers (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes, I got it to work with external storage and the Ethernet adapter. It requires a powered sdapter. The speeds are over 300 mbps down and about 30up. Not much better than sick but I liked me the stability of Ethernet connection.


----------



## Tuckers (Feb 20, 2021)

I used the sub hub that was suggested.


----------



## crackers8199 (Dec 9, 2020)

Tuckers said:


> Yes, I got it to work with external storage and the Ethernet adapter. It requires a powered sdapter. The speeds are over 300 mbps down and about 30up. Not much better than sick but I liked me the stability of Ethernet connection.


would it work with just the usb-c ethernet? i see no need for a hub really, i'm not looking to add storage right now just want gigabit ethernet to stream the high bitrate media i have from my plex server...


----------



## Tuckers (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes, I originally set it up for additional external storage and I used a usbc adapter with a 64gb usb thumb drive.


----------



## Tuckers (Feb 20, 2021)

I have not tried just the hand Ethernet so I am not sure but I have read that if going We a usbc adapter with a usb Ethernet adapter it should work. I believe ugreen is the brand of Ethernet adapter used.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

crackers8199 said:


> ...just want gigabit ethernet to stream the high bitrate media i have from my plex server...


Ethernet speeds on the TS4K are limited by the hardware's USB-2 chipset, so that wired ethernet speeds top out around 350 Mbps. That should be more than enough for any streaming, though.


----------

